# Toilet tank crack



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Homeowner said this happened in the middle of the night with no one using it. I’ve never seen one crack like this out of nowhere. Tank to bowl gasket looks like it’s been leaking for a long time.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep it's been leaking a long time!


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Someone needs to lose some weight and not lean back so much


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

“thermal shock” can be a *****, just ask ceramic Potters. 
Ive seen a tank crack when a toilet tank was next to a new heated towel rack, once there was a base board heater installed very close to a w/c tank, And once time when someone dumped boiling hot water In the bowl to try to clear a blockage.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Homeowner said this happened in the middle of the night with no one using it. I’ve never seen one crack like this out of nowhere.* Tank to bowl gasket looks like it’s been leaking* for a long time.



Someone probably tightened the schit out of that tank bolt but didn't want to fess up.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Someone probably tightened the schit out of that tank bolt but didn't want to fess up.


They’re way too old to be doing that, but the wife does have dementia. Maybe she fell against it and doesn’t remember


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

They can crack at anytime. I’ve had calls of that exact description. 

“ I heard a pop and went into the bathroom snd it was flooding out of the tank “


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> They can crack at anytime. I’ve had calls of that exact description.
> 
> “ I heard a pop and went into the bathroom snd it was flooding out of the tank “


I've heard one case of a tank legitimately failing without someone being at fault, and even then we think it may have frozen. Never heard of tanks just cracking.

Unless you strip the glaze off, porcelain doesn't really go bad. Just needs cleaning and new parts if you think it's worth it.

Unless you're talking about exploding sloan flushmates! lolz


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Years ago, a friend had a recently installed wall hung W C break in half while a pretty hefty gentleman was in the driver's seat. My friend found out when the victim's ambulance chaser contacted him concerning liability insurance. He immediately did a careful summary of the manufacturer's warranty policy. Unfortunately, I never heard the outcome.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't guys remember Crane Radcliff toilets. In 1999 I changed every toilet in three apartment buildings around six hundred. They were breaking when no one was home, or in the middle of the night. It was all put down to a temperature change in the kiln. These things ranged from two too six years old. American Standard had the problem with one of their models. The law suits were huge.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ken53 said:


> Don't guys remember Crane Radcliff toilets. In 1999 I changed every toilet in three apartment buildings around six hundred. They were breaking when no one was home, or in the middle of the night. It was all put down to a temperature change in the kiln. These things ranged from two too six years old. American Standard had the problem with one of their models. The law suits were huge.



For all the mis-shapen toilets I've installed, never had one fall apart mysteriously.

We are a kohler dealer.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> For all the mis-shapen toilets I've installed, never had one fall apart mysteriously.
> 
> We are a kohler dealer.


Crane said the firing was off a tiny bit. China is funny you cook it wrong, it won't tell you for months or years.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> For all the mis-shapen toilets I've installed, never had one fall apart mysteriously.
> 
> We are a kohler dealer.


Kohler is a POS brand IMHO. Gerber or Toto. I’ll install whatever provided, but .....


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

ken53 said:


> Crane said the firing was off a tiny bit. China is funny you cook it wrong, it won't tell you for months or years.


It was always the tank.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Kohler is a POS brand IMHO. Gerber or Toto. I’ll install whatever provided, but .....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 127385


I’ve seen bad, but damn!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe that’s for an extra swirl?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve seen bad, but damn!


Next time you see a kohler, take the lid off and look at how much closer to you the front, right, top corner of the tank is. I have a picture somewhere on my pc and on here too.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Next time you see a kohler, take the lid off and look at how much closer to you the front, right, top corner of the tank is. I have a picture somewhere on my pc and on here too.


Why does your company deal them? I take pride on the products I sell, and back them for a year labor wise..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Kohler is a POS brand IMHO. Gerber or Toto. I’ll install whatever provided, but .....


Kohler Santa Rosa is the best toilet, compact elongated fits better in the small bathrooms we have here.
Toto sucks


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Tank defects can take years to show up cracked tank.

Tank levers can be over tightened or some that use a steel washer can rust, this rust can break the tank. 

Same for tank to bowl bolts that are over tightened or are steel and rust. 

Hairline crack in a tank that’s not leaking can open up at anytime, but usually a change in water temps or air temps. 

Our water mains are buried shallow and some houses are on pier foundations that are exposed to very hot and freezing conditions. Warm house and toilet, then it gets filled with near freezing water, combined with stress mentioned above or a defect. Thare ya go, it’s a leaker mamma !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Why does your company deal them? I take pride on the products I sell, and back them for a year labor wise..


We've been a kohler dealer for decades and they make the most effort to play ball with plumbers, or at least they used too. They also keep their msrp prices pretty high so customers are less likely to complain about our price.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toto is my preference. We have another Toto Neorest install coming up in a week or so. Awesome toilet. All Toto (Drakes) in my house.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

Just because there is a Kohler name on the toilet does not mean it is an actual Kohler. They have been selling their name to other manufacturers. Mostly the ones that get sold at big box stores. Just like AO Smith water heaters at Lowe's, not AO Smith just an AO Smith badge. Local Kohler distributor claims only way to insure it is an actual Kohler is to buy from them . Had hard time finding a trip lever and they couldn't source it , had to order online.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Dontbitenails said:


> Just because there is a Kohler name on the toilet does not mean it is an actual Kohler. They have been selling their name to other manufacturers. Mostly the ones that get sold at big box stores. Just like AO Smith water heaters at Lowe's, not AO Smith just an AO Smith badge. Local Kohler distributor claims only way to insure it is an actual Kohler is to buy from them . Had hard time finding a trip lever and they couldn't source it , had to order online.


If it says Kohler or AO smith on the product then that’s what it is. It doesn’t matter who made or didn’t make it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> If it says Kohler or AO smith on the product then that’s what it is. It doesn’t matter who made or didn’t make it.


I notice a big difference between supply house quality/parts and box store. Not doubting your reasoning, if it says it an AO Smith, that’s what it is.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RichardBull said:


> If it says Kohler or AO smith on the product then that’s what it is. It doesn’t matter who made or didn’t make it.


all these companies make cheaper runs of product for the big box stores....whether its tools or materials...its all 2nd grade or made cheaper..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> Just because there is a Kohler name on the toilet* does not mean it is an actual Kohler.* They have been *selling their name to other manufacturers*. Mostly the ones that get sold at big box stores. Just like AO Smith water heaters at Lowe's, not AO Smith just an AO Smith badge. Local Kohler distributor claims only way to insure it is an actual Kohler is to buy from them . Had hard time finding a trip lever and they couldn't source it , had to order online.





RichardBull said:


> *If it says Kohler or AO smith on the product then that’s what it is. It doesn’t matter who made or didn’t make it.*





OpenSights said:


> I notice a big* difference between supply house quality/parts and box store.* Not doubting your reasoning, if it says it an AO Smith, that’s what it is.



If it says Kohler it can only be one of two things, a Kohler product, or a counterfeit/fake.

Kohler doesn't sell their name, aka license it. Who makes the product and who sells it can be different people. For our purposes, if it says Kohler than it is Kohler. There might be a tendency for products from a certain factory to be better than those from another, but at the end of the day Kohler sells what they recieve. Presumably they do some quality control checks on what they accept from their suppliers.

Years ago I worked in manufacturing. One of my jobs was quality control. We would accept raw materials for in house production as well as quality sampling on foreign made products. But at the end of the day it all had our name on it and it was our reputation at stake.
*
If Kohler wants to specifiy, accept, and sell garbage from manufacturers they do so at the detriment of their brand's reputation.*

*There is less of a difference between the Kohler products at big box stores and the product that us dealers get than there used to be. *The most obvious difference used to be shower cartridges. Now they all get the same crap almost all the time.
*
The quality delineation is now more along the lines of cost.* The more expensive toilet models will be produced in Mexico or occasionally the USA. Buy the cheapos and it might come from anyone of 10 countries. The funny thing is, I have seen crooked/twisted tanks from several different countries. This usually coincides with a grill pattern on the inside of the back wall of the tank. My guess is that the same team went to each manufacturing plant and setup the tooling so they all have the same production flaw resulting in twisted tanks.

*Don't worry though*, Sterling fiberglass shower surrounds, have always been, and still remain, huge piles of schit!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> If it says Kohler it can only be one of two things, a Kohler product, or a counterfeit/fake.
> 
> Kohler doesn't sell their name, aka license it. Who makes the product and who sells it can be different people. For our purposes, if it says Kohler than it is Kohler. There might be a tendency for products from a certain factory to be better than those from another, but at the end of the day Kohler sells what they recieve. Presumably they do some quality control checks on what they accept from their suppliers.
> 
> ...


What’s your favorite Kohler toilet model?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> What’s your favorite Kohler toilet model?



The one I replace with a Mansfield.

I guess the wellworth/highline. I don't even bother looking at the names really. I've installed lots of cimmarons and don't much care for the way they flush. I usually just tell people to get the cheapest sterling. At least if it takes a flapper i can put a big orange on their and make it flush more water.

I also tell people to get the ada toilets if they want the best hope of it flushing well. I would guess it's the longer down stroke that creates more suction. They do seem to evacuate better than the shorter models.

The problem is that people buy based on looks and not how they flush. The "class five" flush cans had some issues with not staying open long enough from about 7-10 years ago. Now they seem to be better and remain open for a full flush.

Most of the issues my customers see is with clogs in old, rough, 4" cast iron when they switch to a new, low flush toilet. So I don't push customers away from buying kohler. I tell them if they use a toilet and like the way it flushes to take a picture(of the toilet), and carefully remove the lid so they can get the model number. If it's still available that's the one they should buy. Years ago we used to sell tons of mansfield even though we were a kohler dealer so there are lots of them around. Mansfield hasn't changed the alto in decades. It's always been good. They can go to the local store and try out the mansfield. Unfortunately they have to order it themselves. We have "issues" sourcing Mansfield toilets.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL! if a customer is too cheap for a Gerber, I tell them to supply a Mansfield.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> LOL! if a customer is too cheap for a Gerber, I tell them to supply a Mansfield.



My recommendation is specific to the Mansfield "Alto" #137-160.

Made in USA

Fully Glazed trapway, something a lot of kohlers I install lack.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Slightly off topic, but a slow-close Toto seat is like $15 less than a Gerber slow close seat at one of my supply houses.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Name the major water heater supplier that makes their own controls......


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> all these companies make cheaper runs of product for the big box stores....whether its tools or materials...its all 2nd grade or made cheaper..


Sure they do, why wouldn’t they ? 

Rheem in the box store has a plastic drain valve. That’s the only difference. Rheem use to have plastic drain valves as standard equipment years ago.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> Name the major water heater supplier that makes their own controls......


None. But the cheap controls go on box store models. I had a Smith heater that I had to replace the control every year for three years on a powervent. They sold the condo. Box store Smith. The diode they’d send out first, then the control. About a week without hot water each time.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> None. But the cheap controls go on box store models. I had a Smith heater that I had to replace the control every year for three years on a powervent. They sold the condo. Box store Smith. The diode they’d send out first, then the control. About a week without hot water each time.


I install both Ao smith and Rheem. The controls have changed on both. From time to time they change, and not always for the better. 

Rheem uses about 3-4 different gas controls and it’s a crap shoot to which one our supply house has, might be same control as the Rheem at Home Depot. 

What has been consistent about the Rheem difference has been the drain valve material.

I haven’t noticed any differences in electric thermostats, especially on the rheem.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

AO Smith "Signature" water heaters recently showed up at Lowe's. Local wholesale house who is an AO Smith distributor placed a notice on their counter that stated that those are merely badged AO Smith and the numbers don't match theirs . I am sure there may be some propaganda involved as the wholesale house would just as soon see you buy one from them but I would not buy one from Lowe's regardless. 
Tried ordering a Lever toilet handle for a "Kohler" toilet few months ago. Kohler distributor told me numbers off tank didn't match his . He told me to Google the tank number. Found one online and ordered it . This was his story, maybe he was just lazy and giving me a line


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I've heard one case of a tank legitimately failing without someone being at fault, and even then we think it may have frozen. Never heard of tanks just cracking.
> 
> Unless you strip the glaze off, porcelain doesn't really go bad. Just needs cleaning and new parts if you think it's worth it.
> 
> Unless you're talking about exploding sloan flushmates! lolz


I used t_o think that but after pulling and busting open toilets that would not flush I found the interior trap way full of hard water and petrified piss that you cannot get out,all you can do is replace it_


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Kohler is a POS brand IMHO. Gerber or Toto. I’ll install whatever provided, but .....


Agreee kohlar is nothing but expensive crap junk,it used to be the best then they started making them in Mexico and it went to hell as usual


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> all these companies make cheaper runs of product for the big box stores....whether its tools or materials...its all 2nd grade or made cheaper..


I talked to a delta faucet rep awhile back and I flat out asked him if the faucets in Lowe's and other box stores were the same type and quality that you sell at plumbing supply houses and he swore to me that they are exactly the same,I can't verify this to be true or not but from what I've bought from my supply house and from lowes I can see no difference


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

sparky said:


> I talked to a delta faucet rep awhile back and I flat out asked him if the faucets in Lowe's and other box stores were the same type and quality that you sell at plumbing supply houses and he swore to me that they are exactly the same,I can't verify this to be true or not but from what I've bought from my supply house and from lowes I can see no difference


They make different model numbers for box stores so they don’t have to price match. 

Delta will give Lowe’s or Home Depot an exclusive model number. 

Tricks to nullify their price match policy.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I used t_o think that but after pulling and busting open toilets that would not flush I found the interior trap way full of hard water and petrified piss that you cannot get out,all you can do is replace it_



Hydrochloric acid. Occasionally you have to take them off the wall and use a beater. Lust like cleaning out a urinal.

I have an old folks home where they practice if it's yellow let it mellow because they grew up in the depression. If I replaced a toilet every time it had a build up of urine salts they'd fire us and hire a different plumber willing to clean out the toilets.

I know what you're saying though. I have had some customers where the toilet just isn't worth it and I sell them a new one. But with wall mount toilets it's not too bad, don't have the tank to deal with.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

RichardBull said:


> They make different model numbers for box stores so they don’t have to price match.
> 
> Delta will give Lowe’s or Home Depot an exclusive model number.
> 
> Tricks to nullify their price match policy.


A delta faucet is about as cheap junky faucet as you can buy anymore,except for their tub shower faucets I still like and use them


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Hydrochloric acid. Occasionally you have to take them off the wall and use a beater. Lust like cleaning out a urinal.
> 
> I have an old folks home where they practice if it's yellow let it mellow because they grew up in the depression. If I replaced a toilet every time it had a build up of urine salts they'd fire us and hire a different plumber willing to clean out the toilets.
> 
> I know what you're saying though. I have had some customers where the toilet just isn't worth it and I sell them a new one. But with wall mount toilets it's not too bad, don't have the tank to deal with.


Agreeeeer


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

sparky said:


> A delta faucet is about as cheap junky faucet as you can buy anymore,except for their tub shower faucets I still like and use them


Depends which Delta you buy. They still make some quality but it’s usually not found at a big box store. You get a cheaper version, like plastic pop ups.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Hydrochloric acid. Occasionally you have to take them off the wall and use a beater. Lust like cleaning out a urinal.
> 
> I have an old folks home where they practice if it's yellow let it mellow because they grew up in the depression. If I replaced a toilet every time it had a build up of urine salts they'd fire us and hire a different plumber willing to clean out the toilets.
> 
> I know what you're saying though. I have had some customers where the toilet just isn't worth it and I sell them a new one. But with wall mount toilets it's not too bad, don't have the tank to deal with.


If I have to pour acid in a toilet and wait hours and stink up a customers house then I'm gonna sell them a new toilet or not gonna touch it,just cause they are to lazy and to tight to flush the commode after they piss in it and petrified piss gets built up inside the trap way I'm not gonna pour acid and stink it up


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> If I have to pour acid in a toilet and wait hours and stink up a customers house then I'm gonna sell them a new toilet or not gonna touch it,just cause they are to lazy and to tight to flush the commode after they piss in it and petrified piss gets built up inside the trap way I'm not gonna pour acid and stink it up


Hours? HCl works in like 5 mins. At least the 37% stuff we get does. Maybe your schit is weak. 99% of the time you don't have to pull the toilet.

Pour in a quart of HCl, let it sit a couple minutes, run toilet auger all the way in, flush a couple times, and you're done.

If the rim holes are clogged with lime you can hold the toilet handle down and pour some down the flush valve.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

sparky said:


> If I have to pour acid in a toilet and wait hours and stink up a customers house then I'm gonna sell them a new toilet or not gonna touch it,just cause they are to lazy and to tight to flush the commode after they piss in it and petrified piss gets built up inside the trap way I'm not gonna pour acid and stink it up


I agree, I don’t use acids.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I guess you guys can't comprehend the amount of lime we have lolz


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> I guess you guys can't comprehend the amount of lime we have lolz


You don’t sell treatment systems to remove it ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> My recommendation is specific to the Mansfield "Alto" #137-160.
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> ...


I hate that dam tower in Mansfield's,I usually take the tower out and replace with a flapper style flushvalve


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I hate that dam tower in Mansfield's,I usually take the tower out and replace with a flapper style flushvalve


What's wrong with the flush tower? It's the only flushing system where pulling the handle up can prevent the toilet from overflowing.

I don't bother replacing the towers with another tower if they fail though. Not going to bother stocking them on the van and it ain't worth a second trip. If they fail I also just put in a standard 2" flapper flush valve.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> What's wrong with the flush tower? It's the only flushing system where pulling the handle up can prevent the toilet from overflowing.
> 
> I don't bother replacing the towers with another tower if they fail though. Not going to bother stocking them on the van and it ain't worth a second trip. If they fail I also just put in a standard 2" flapper flush valve.


Yes that's what we do also,remove tank,install new tank to bowl bolts and washers and replace with a flapper style flushvalve, there's nothing really wrong with the tower in Mansfield's I just don't like it,have never been able to replace the gasket at the bottom and get it to not leak,it leaks everytime so I don't mess with trying to repair the towers anymore


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Yes that's what we do also,remove tank,install new tank to bowl bolts and washers and replace with a flapper style flushvalve, there's nothing really wrong with the tower in Mansfield's I just don't like it,have *never been able to replace the gasket at the bottom and get it to not leak,it leaks everytime* so I don't mess with trying to repair the towers anymore


Really? I replace them all the time. Gotta make sure it seats properly. Wipe the surfaces down with your finger before putting the new one on. And then once it's on I always spin it around a bit to make sure it's in the groove.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Really? I replace them all the time. Gotta make sure it seats properly. Wipe the surfaces down with your finger before putting the new one on. And then once it's on I always spin it around a bit to make sure it's in the groove.


. 
seems like Ihave tried everything to get that gasket to not leak,guess it one of those thing's I'm no good at lololololol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> .
> seems like Ihave tried everything to get that gasket to not leak,guess it one of those thing's I'm no good at lololololol


Oh dont worry, it must be rubber creep, a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

Important to use OEM Mansfield gaskets . Aftermarket all suck . Not a fan of the tower , problem is by the time you replace flush valve, flapper, bolts , gasket , Fill valve , supply line , lever handle you have more parts invested than the toilet is worth.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> Important to use OEM Mansfield gaskets . Aftermarket all suck . Not a fan of the tower , problem is by the time you replace flush valve, flapper, bolts , gasket , Fill valve , supply line , lever handle you have more parts invested than the toilet is worth.


And that's all great if you know the toilet needs all that when they call you. My office manager doesn't allow for questions that could avoid the first service call. Doesn't even ask customers to snap pics of shower valves. So we show up and go yup, it needs a cartridge and it's an oddball we have to order. At the same time We sometimes get schit for stocking stuff on the van.

So I get sent to a house and the toilet needs a new flush valve, I'm already there so It makes the most sense to just rebuild it and bill them 1-1/2hrs rather than come back with a new toilet. Assuming of course that the porcelain is in good shape and they like the toilet.

Also, if it's a 3.5gpf and I put in a 1.6gpf than the old 4" cast/clay/orangeburg might start clogging.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> And that's all great if you know the toilet needs all that when they call you. My office manager doesn't allow for questions that could avoid the first service call. Doesn't even ask customers to snap pics of shower valves. So we show up and go yup, it needs a cartridge and it's an oddball we have to order. At the same time We sometimes get schit for stocking stuff on the van.
> 
> So I get sent to a house and the toilet needs a new flush valve, I'm already there so It makes the most sense to just rebuild it and bill them 1-1/2hrs rather than come back with a new toilet. Assuming of course that the porcelain is in good shape and they like the toilet.
> 
> Also, if it's a 3.5gpf and I put in a 1.6gpf than the old 4" cast/clay/orangeburg might start clogging.


Yep


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> We've been a kohler dealer for decades and they make the most effort to play ball with plumbers, or at least they used too. They also keep their msrp prices pretty high so customers are less likely to complain about our price.


My only issue with Kohler is the need to Carry 40 different types of flappers and a dozen different tank to bowl kits. I sell Gerber mostly viper comfort height. Good price, Good flush and my customers love them. I tried Toto before I switched to Gerber. But one out of every four I ordered got delivered broken. And I hated the ones with the rear mount plastic things. Constant call backs on rocking bowls if you don't caulk them down. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Paulie B said:


> My only issue with Kohler is the need to Carry 40 different types of flappers and a dozen different tank to bowl kits. I sell Gerber mostly viper comfort height. Good price, Good flush and my customers love them. I tried Toto before I switched to Gerber. But one out of every four I ordered got delivered broken. And I hated the ones with the rear mount plastic things. Constant call backs on rocking bowls if you don't caulk them down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Code requires that fixtures be caulked anyway, Why wouldn't you caulk almost every toilet from the get go? I keep a caulk gun with clear silicone in my toilet bucket.

We are a kohler dealer, and there are a number of things I don't like about them. But I disagree with your assessment on repairing them. I carry the three bolt T/B seal which fits any 2" flush kohler, a T/B seal that is like 5" in diameter I use maybe once a year, and then standard 2" WB 3 bolts kits. Never needed any other T/B seal kit for a kohler.

I will say I carry 5 flappers and a flush seal but 95% of the time it's either a 2" flapper or the flush seal, nothing exotic. Of the other oddball kohler flapers most are for one piece toilets which are always funky regardless of the toilet brand.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Hours? HCl works in like 5 mins. At least the 37% stuff we get does. Maybe your schit is weak. 99% of the time you don't have to pull the toilet.
> 
> Pour in a quart of HCl, let it sit a couple minutes, run toilet auger all the way in, flush a couple times, and you're done.
> 
> If the rim holes are clogged with lime you can hold the toilet handle down and pour some down the flush valve.


How does the acid get to the interior of the trap way??most of what I've seen are clogged up after the trap in the bends of the porcelain and acid can't get to that part,yea you can knock it loose with an auger but it clogs back up in short period of time and slow flushes again


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> How does the acid get to the interior of the trap way??most of what I've seen are clogged up after the trap in the bends of the porcelain and acid can't get to that part,yea you can knock it loose with an auger *but it clogs back up in short period of time* and slow flushes again


Clogs with what and why? And how do you figure a new toilet would fix it?

How do you figure the acid can't get to the same places the water does?

If the trap itself keeps clogging up with "mineral" deposits than I would look into how the customer is using the toilet or the water quality.

Go ahead and install a toilet with a glazed trapway if they don't already have one, but I would say half the toilets I see don't have glazed trapways and they aren't building up "mineral" deposits like you see through any fault of the fixture itself.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Clogs with what and why? And how do you figure a new toilet would fix it?
> 
> How do you figure the acid can't get to the same places the water does?
> 
> ...


They piss in it and don't flush it and piss runs slowly thru the toilet each time they pee in it and it builds up fast,hard as a dam rock petrified piss and hard water is what the build up is on past the trap,can't get acid to those points unless you pull it and flip it ever which way


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> They piss in it and don't flush it and piss runs slowly thru the toilet each time they pee in it and it builds up fast,hard as a dam rock petrified piss and hard water is what the build up is on past the trap,can't get acid to those points unless you pull it and flip it ever which way


How often is this happening? You change the toilet every time?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> How often is this happening? You change the toilet every time?


It happens quite often if they don’t flush every time they piss in it,I change it when it (A) starts stopping up and or slow flushing or(B) when they tell me they want a new toilet.


----------

